# -dır/-dir: When to use it - When not to



## piozaf

*When I put 'dir dirler' or not put it?*
_Quando devo mettere dir dirler o non metterlo?_

This sentence are on my exercise book.

Kaç kardeşın vardır? İki arkadeşım vardır.
Kız arkadeşınız var mı? Evet, kız kardeşım var.
Gönlünde hangi kız var? Gönlümde o kız var?



Thanks


----------



## veronica55

You don't have to say "kaç kardeşin vardır?", it's not wrong of course but actually we mostly don't use it except some very formal texts. So it will be enough and even better if you only say "kaç kardeşin var?"

In Turkish, in daily language dir-dır-dirler-dırlar *also* and mostly used when describing a possibility, or an expectation.

For example; 
A: "Aslı nerde kalıyor?" (where is Aslı staying?)
B: "Bilmiyorum, arkadaşında kalıyor*dur*" (I don' know, I guess she might be staying at her friend's_(place)_ )

A: "Annem yemeği hazırlamış mı*dır*?" (I wonder if mom has prepared the meal. _or_ Do you think mom has prepared the meal yet?")
B: "Evet, bence çoktan hazırlamış*tır*." (Yes, I think she must have already prepared it.)


----------



## piozaf

_Io immagino che le frasi del manuale siano insolite e molto formali. 
Comunque ti ringrazio Veronica55 per le precisazioni  e gli esempi._
*I guess the manual book's sentences are unusual and very formaly.
 Anyway, thanks to you Veronica55 for yuor precisions and examples.*
_Parçaların el kitabı çok garip ve resmi ben önceden seziyorum.
Örnekler ve uygunluklar için yaptin Teşekkürler ederim Veronica55._


----------



## erbdogan

piozaf said:


> _Io immagino che le frasi del manuale siano insolite e molto formali. _
> _Comunque ti ringrazio Veronica55 per le precisazioni e gli esempi._
> *I guess the manual book's sentences are unusual and very formaly.*
> *Anyway, thanks to you Veronica55 for yuor precisions and examples.*
> _Parçaların el kitabı çok garip ve resmi ben önceden seziyorum._
> _Örnekler ve uygunluklar için yaptin Teşekkürler ederim Veronica55._
> 
> Potresti scrivere cosi :
> 
> *Cümlelerin kullanım kılavuzunun alışılmadık ve çok resmi olduğunu tahmin ediyorum.*
> 
> *Yine de açıklamalar ve örnekler için  sana/size  teşekkür ederim. *


----------



## piozaf

Cümlelerin kullanım kılavuzunun alışılmadık ve çok resmi olduğunu tahmin ediyorum.

*Cümle-ler-in  kullan-ım kılavuzu-n-un alış-ma-dı-k  ve  çok  resmi ol-du-k/ğ-n-u tahmin ed-yor-um.*

fras-i di/tue  che uso-io guida-n-di/tua  consueto-non-_dı_-noi  e molto formali essere-_du_-noi-n-u  intuizione fare-_yor_-io.

Yine de açıklamalar ve örnekler için teşekkür ederim. This is ok.


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> *When I put 'dir dirler' or not put it?*
> _Quando devo mettere dir dirler o non metterlo?_
> 
> This sentence are on my exercise book.
> 
> Kaç kardeşın vardır? İki arkadeşım vardır.
> Kız arkadeşınız var mı? Evet, kız kardeşım var.
> Gönlünde hangi kız var? Gönlümde o kız var?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



*You can leave out -dir in these sentences.

Kaç kardeşin var? İki kardeşim var.

Kız arkadaşın var mı? Evet, kız arkadaşım var.

Gönlünde hangi kız var? Gönlümde o kız var.*


----------



## erbdogan

piozaf said:


> Cümlelerin kullanım kılavuzunun alışılmadık ve çok resmi olduğunu tahmin ediyorum.
> 
> *Cümle-ler-in kullan-ım kılavuzu-n-un alış-ma-dı-k ve çok resmi ol-du-k/ğ-n-u tahmin ed-yor-um.*
> 
> *Cümle-ler-in kullanım kılavuzu-nun alışıl-ma-dık ve çok resmi oldu(k)/ğu-nu tahmin ediyor-um.*
> 
> *"alışmadık"* vuol dire *"non ci siamo abituati"*
> *"alışılmadık"* vuol dire *"insolito"*
> 
> *"kullanım"* vuol dire *"l'uso"*
> *"io uso" *vuol dire *"kullanıyorum"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fras-i di l'uso della guida consueto-non e molto formali essere-_du_-noi-nu intuizione fare-_yor_-io.
> 
> Yine de açıklamalar ve örnekler için teşekkür ederim. This is ok.


----------



## piozaf

"alışmadık" vuol dire "non ci siamo abituati"   *this is a verb*
"alışılmadık" vuol dire "insolito"                    *this is ajective*

"kullanım" vuol dire "l'uso"                     *like   adjective*
"io uso" vuol dire "kullanıyorum"                  * verb*


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> "alışmadık" vuol dire "non ci siamo abituati"   *this is a verb*
> "alışılmadık" vuol dire "insolito"                    *this is ajective*
> 
> "kullanım" vuol dire "l'uso"                     *like   adjective*
> "io uso" vuol dire "kullanıyorum"                  * verb*



*alışmak - to get used to (something)

alışmadık >> past, plural (we) and negative form of the verb alışmak

alışılmadık - unusual (adjective)

kullanım - usage (noun)

kullanıyorum >> present continuous form of the verb kullanmak (to use)*


----------



## piozaf

Thanks! Grazie!


----------

